# Just went to an update...



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 19, 2011)

Went to an update at Palm Aire.  They are just rolling out this supposed new ARP which gives new contract owners ARP at more than a dozen resorts not just where their ownership is.  I looked at the list quickly but nothing stood out as a resort which is hard to get reservations at.  We were also told that they are selling points for $220/1000 (YIKES!).  Lastly, they are working on adding Jamaica to their portfolio.  

BTW...We bought nothing.   They were just trying to sell us on purchasing points to add to my MIL's for the next VIP level.  They were also trying to sell us on the ARP thing after we told them we always make last minute reservations.   

Question:  One of the things we received for our time was a 2 night stay certificate.  Has anyone taken advantage of it?   By looking at the fine print, you could be stuck in an economy hotel


----------



## Kozman (Aug 19, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> Went to an update at Palm Aire.  They are just rolling out this supposed new ARP which gives new contract owners ARP at more than a dozen resorts not just where their ownership is.  I looked at the list quickly but nothing stood out as a resort which is hard to get reservations at.  We were also told that they are selling points for $220/1000 (YIKES!).  Lastly, they are working on adding Jamaica to their portfolio.
> 
> BTW...We bought nothing.   They were just trying to sell us on purchasing points to add to my MIL's for the next VIP level.  They were also trying to sell us on the ARP thing after we told them we always make last minute reservations.
> 
> Question:  One of the things we received for our time was a 2 night stay certificate.  Has anyone taken advantage of it?   By looking at the fine print, you could be stuck in an economy hotel



I consider these 3 day 2 night certificates virtually useless.  Your first day is traveling and you can't check in until 4.  The second day is half spent listening to their sales pitch.  You have the rest of that evening and have to check out by 10 on the third day.  Not much time to enjoy the area and a lot of hassle.  And, yes, you could end up at a hotel/motel.  At least we did once at Westgate.  They even charged us with an energy surcharge.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kozman said:


> I consider these 3 day 2 night certificates virtually useless.  Your first day is traveling and you can't check in until 4.  The second day is half spent listening to their sales pitch.  You have the rest of that evening and have to check out by 10 on the third day.  Not much time to enjoy the area and a lot of hassle.  And, yes, you could end up at a hotel/motel.  At least we did once at Westgate.  They even charged us with an energy surcharge.



Thanks for your answer...They do ask for $50 deposit to cover taxes and other surcharges. As far as travel time, we would have done the Cape Cod area because it's within driving distance from our house. Nothing on the paperwork indicated that we had to sit through a sales pitch so that's good to know.   I think we'll just toss it...Don't want waste my time sitting through a sales pitch and definately don't want to stay in a hotel/motel.


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 19, 2011)

I got one of those as well along with the $100 AmEx card when we were at Ocean Boulevard.  We were going to use it as a stop over hotel on our drive down to Orlando but after reading reviews about issues people have had trying to book and the list of motels they had plus the $50 for taxes... We tossed it.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 20, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> I got one of those as well along with the $100 AmEx card when we were at Ocean Boulevard.  We were going to use it as a stop over hotel on our drive down to Orlando but after reading reviews about issues people have had trying to book and the list of motels they had plus the $50 for taxes... We tossed it.



That certificate is as good as gone but we have already enjoyed part of our AMEX we received   Actually that was the most we've received in one sitting and it ended promptly in 90 mins...Last year we received $75 at National Harbor and $50 at BC.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 20, 2011)

Jamaica would be awesome.  Is this another WAM acquisition? dawn


----------



## lprstn (Aug 20, 2011)

I know they just added London :-D


----------



## siesta (Aug 20, 2011)

the london addition isnt very useful. You can rent from the hotel cheaper than point to dollar ratio.


----------



## DrBopp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> That certificate is as good as gone but we have already enjoyed part of our AMEX we received   Actually that was the most we've received in one sitting and it ended promptly in 90 mins...Last year we received $75 at National Harbor and $50 at BC.



I took the same update/tour in Williamsburg two weeks ago. They tried to get me update with 77K points for $8900. Problem is that 77K would not get me to  VIP Gold Level(a point I brought up to the saleslady). I pointed out that the price difference I paid and what she said I could save over a ten year period would still leave me ahead by over $12000. So, no go. The $100 AMEX card was still a good payment for an hour's tour. I am looking forward to many more.

Gordon


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 22, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> what she said I could save over a ten year period would still leave me ahead by over $12000.



It's amazing how these TS sales people can accurately predict what prices for hotels, MFs, vacations, etc. will be 10 years down the road. :rofl:


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2011)

LannyPC said:


> It's amazing how these TS sales people can accurately predict what prices for hotels, MFs, vacations, etc. will be 10 years down the road. :rofl:



Oh, if you doubt the salesperson's estimate, just ask his sales manager, he will probably agree the sales rep was wrong on the estimate, and suggest he was low.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 24, 2011)

Last month, my wife and I went to a presentation at Ron Jon El Caribe Resort at Port Canaveral FL. We did not buy, got a BOGO (Buy-One-Get-One Free) for a cruise, usual crap to listen to their stuff. Anyway, he said that if we spent $200/night for the next 30 years, with 3% inflation, we'd spend $125000. Wha...? I don't think hotels go up 3% every single year.

Since he did not show us the math, I didn't listen. And, the more I learn about Wyndham, the less I like traditional Fixed-Week timeshares!

TS


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 25, 2011)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Last month, my wife and I went to a presentation at Ron Jon El Caribe Resort at Port Canaveral FL. We did not buy, got a BOGO (Buy-One-Get-One Free) for a cruise, usual crap to listen to their stuff. Anyway, he said that if we spent $200/night for the next 30 years, with 3% inflation, we'd spend $125000. Wha...? I don't think hotels go up 3% every single year.
> 
> Since he did not show us the math, I didn't listen. And, the more I learn about Wyndham, the less I like traditional Fixed-Week timeshares!
> 
> TS


 
In "normal" economic times 3 -4 % inflation/prowth is considered normal

As to his statement here is the math  $1400 @ 3 % for 30 years = $66,606 not $125,000  Bet he glossed over that maintenance fee expenses would be $59,795 using $900 at the 5% / year they are raising fees


----------

